# It came from the 1960s...



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my very old Revell 1/72 scale He 219 that I recently built, this kit has been in my stash for ages and decided to build it...problem was it was missing some parts so I decided to build with some spare parts from a Ju 88 and came up with a Heinkel He 219J-5 (paper project).

Some pics of it...









































Agentsmith


----------



## modelmakerz (Dec 11, 2011)

That is awesome looking


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you modelmaker!


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya know, I didn't read the whole post before I did a double-take at the photo and yelled "THAT's not the right tail!!" :lol:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Too real-looking to be fake, as usual! Great work.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John and Cro-Magnon Man!


Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Love those B&W pix! Looks like something I have seen years ago. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks roadrner!

Two of my next three builds are 1970s era kits...and will give them the same aged look in my pictures.

Agentsmith


----------

